# Exam Kits



## MechGale (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to bring this up briefly. In the Introduction chapter of MERM, there is some great information on putting together exam kits that you will bring with you. I don't know if many people have seen this or not (I usually do not look through the introduction section of books) so I thought I would share. Starting on page XXVIII, there are some good tips for making sure your car is ready to go, and then a checklist of items to pack into your exam kits. It also mentions having a second kit that stays in the car.

With most of us probably feeling burned out by now, having the checklists to go through and your kits prepped a few days before can help prevent a lot of unnecessary stress on exam day.


----------



## goodal (Apr 9, 2010)

make sure you leave your extension cords at home.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

Good advice, this is a great thing to look at the week before the exam. I didn't bother with a second exam kit myself... I think that's going a bit far. But if you have to drive quite a ways to your exam site like I did (over 70 miles), I suggest you stay in a hotel close to the exam site the night before. Get a great nights sleep and then you don't have to worry about all the things that could go wrong in that 70 miles that could potentially keep you from making the exam.


----------



## ChemORME (Apr 10, 2010)

On this topic - what are people planning to bring with them to the test in their kits?

Here's a list off the top of my head of some of the items I'm planning to bring:

- water bottle

- cough drops/allergy meds

- kleenex

- chap stick

- ear plugs

- seat cushion/pillow

- snacks

How about you?


----------



## MechGale (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be bringing:

-Water bottles

-Snacks

-Excedrin

-Light sweatshirt

-Sunglasses (in case I end up near a window and it is sunny)

-Tissues in pocket

-Cushion

-Cleaning cloth for my regular glasses

-Ear plugs

MERM mentioned a battery powered desk lamp, but not sure I will do that.

I will mention something real quick with earplugs. I grabbed a few pairs from the dispenser in the shop at work, and they do a good job of blocking out a lot of noise. However, I suggest wearing them while studying at least a few times so you can get used to how quiet it is. May sound a bit strange, but with them in, I hear practically nothing around me, but I hear things like my fingers tapping the table through my body, can hear myself swallow water, among others. Things usually so quiet you don't hear them.

Another way to say this might be that silence can be very loud. But if you try them a few times before the exam, it should not bother you at all.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 10, 2010)

I carried with me following items last time (in a book cart) and will be carrying them again as they worked perfectly fine

- Less often used reference material on the bottom and more often used one on the top i.e. MERM, Practice Problem, All three SMS, Separate binder including MERM Index and a few cheat sheets. I kept in the cart the other reference books like Mark's handbook, Mark's Design Book, Lindeburg Practice Exam and NCEES Exam.

- In a small box I'd (2) calculator, clean ruler, admit letter, eraser, stapler (won't take this time as didn't need it, also forgot it in the center), kleenex, chap stick, earplugs (proctors had it too), snacks (cereal bar), water

- Cushion (didn't need it last time still would carry), wrist watch, a light sweatshirt (it helped a lot).

I guess that would be it.


----------



## heath014 (Apr 11, 2010)

What are you putting your exam kits in? A ziploc bag? On the aothorivation sheet it doesn't mention anything not allowed for the PE. It just states that the FE must have items packed in clear bags. Are backpacks allowed?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2010)

I used a small box (actually its a tank of one of the small condensate pumps we make, lol), but its perfectly sized for my needs and also it's open from top so that if proctors wanted to take a look, they can.....


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 12, 2010)

I brought a box full of everything you could imagine (drinks, snacks, earplugs, cushion, tylenol, etc), and used none of it. Funny how your mind blocks everything out when test day comes. There were some people around me eating a few snacks, but personally at that point in time I couldn't have choked anything down if my life depended on it. I don't even remember taking a drink of water. I did take one bathroom break, which was a nice two minute break. Locate them before the exam.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't see it mentioned yet... keep your cell phone in the car. Also, I wouldn't recommend a backpack. It will be harder for the proctor to look through to confirm you are not bringing in contraband. I used a standard ol' cardboard file box.


----------



## jldavis2 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sure it has a lot to do with personality but I agree w/Matt. I took my sample test on a hard chair in the library w/o a snack (or even candy), w/o ear plugs (although I'll bring some), or even a drink of water. I'll be bringing the minimum but that's just me.

On a side note: if it makes anybody else feel better about their situation, my wife is 8 1/2 months pregnant and I'll be staying the night 2 hrs away on Thursday. That's either incredible dedication - or poor priorities.

Good luck!


----------



## mechgirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Check your calculator to see if it requires a screwdriver to change batteries. My Casio FX-115ES requires a mini phillips. Luckily, I have a little key chain knife that has a screwdriver that fits it.


----------

